# Oracle PL / SQL



## mister-mr (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

kennt jemand gute Links (bevorzugte Sprache Deutsch) zum Thema Oracle PL/SQL für Einsteiger?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Nico Graichen (8. Juni 2007)

Hi

hätte da das für dich: http://rowa.giso.de/oracle/latex/index.html
Ist jedoch in Englisch.
Alternativ die Hilfe auf Oracle.com (auch englisch)


----------



## lmarkus31 (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

1. Eintrag bei Google für "PL/SQL Tutorial":
http://www.datenbank-plsql.de/

Wiki zu PL/SQL:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PL/SQL

Von dort aus findest du sicher viele weitere Seiten.

Markus


----------



## mister-mr (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Links und

Grüße


----------

